# India Vs England - Cricket World Cup



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Anyone see this? Absolutely incredible match!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Watched the end during half time of the cup final, great advert to the game of cricket.


----------



## jet510 (Jul 19, 2011)

never watched a high level cricket match before. are they exciting or boring?


----------



## jaswebb77 (Jul 26, 2011)

Watch mostly every india cricket match lol, was a great game.

Shame india lost yesterday in the test match, were out played though!


----------

